# pulled fur but no bunnies



## hitnspit (Mar 27, 2012)

My doe has pulled fur about a week ago and has not given birth yet. She is now over due. Her first 3 litters she pulled 2 hours before she gave birth. I have also noticed that her back leg looks like she did something to it. just looks limp and she is not stepping on it. Have no clue what happen there but she does not seem to be in pain or anything. Strange.... Any help would be wonderful. Thanks .....jim


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 27, 2012)

How overdue is she?


----------



## hitnspit (Mar 27, 2012)

a week now.....


----------



## hitnspit (Mar 28, 2012)

She had 9 lastnight. 39 days...hmmmmmmm


----------



## DianeS (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow, glad your wait is over! Does can inhibit implantation if something is stressing them at the time of mating, and that (obviously) delays the birth. Usually just a day or two, though. 

How are the kits doing?


----------



## hitnspit (Mar 29, 2012)

looking good on day 2. just 1 thing it 11 kits not 9........


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 29, 2012)

I had a doe that always had 7 and delivered at 38 days. I don't know if that's just how it worked out or if she could count and didn't want more than 7 and "disposed" of any extras.  We were sad to loose her, 5 minutes with the buck and we knew we had 7 kits on the way.  She was a great momma.


----------

